# Planning regulations



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

I am told by my architect that a newbuild house must have one bathroom that has a clear turning circle for a wheel chair and main access suitable for the disabled. This is not a problem but we only want a minimal size property and it does increase the floor area required and hence build and maintenance cost. This is in the Loule area. Does anyone have knowledge of this? Thanks.
From other links I see concerns over the cost of living and can only say that England is probably as bad (worse?) without the sun!


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

wedsence said:


> I am told by my architect that a newbuild house must have one bathroom that has a clear turning circle for a wheel chair and main access suitable for the disabled. This is not a problem but we only want a minimal size property and it does increase the floor area required and hence build and maintenance cost. This is in the Loule area. Does anyone have knowledge of this? Thanks.
> From other links I see concerns over the cost of living and can only say that England is probably as bad (worse?) without the sun!


Yup! Our architect said the same thing too, and something about having a stair lift if you have more than 5 bedrooms. . .

Welcome to Portugal!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Yup! Our architect said the same thing too, and something about having a stair lift if you have more than 5 bedrooms. . .
> 
> Welcome to Portugal!


I can second that 

We are still waiting for the Camara Architect to come back from holiday


----------



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

stephanie said:


> Yup! Our architect said the same thing too, and something about having a stair lift if you have more than 5 bedrooms. . .
> 
> Welcome to Portugal!


Thanks - and I thought English planners were difficult! However we are the guests and as the saying goes - "when in Rome" .


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

wedsence said:


> Thanks - and I thought English planners were difficult! However we are the guests and as the saying goes - "when in Rome" .


Exactly, and the Portuguese are such lovely welcoming people it's worth putting up with a few frustrations.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

stephanie said:


> Exactly, and the Portuguese are such lovely welcoming people it's worth putting up with a few frustrations.
> 
> Good luck with your project!


You are so right, our neighbours make us feel really welcome and we are now more aware of the strength of local red wine!


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

wedsence said:


> You are so right, our neighbours make us feel really welcome and we are now more aware of the strength of local red wine!


Dangerous stuff! :clap2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



wedsence said:


> I am told by my architect that a newbuild house must have one bathroom that has a clear turning circle for a wheel chair and main access suitable for the disabled. This is not a problem but we only want a minimal size property and it does increase the floor area required and hence build and maintenance cost. This is in the Loule area. Does anyone have knowledge of this? Thanks.
> From other links I see concerns over the cost of living and can only say that England is probably as bad (worse?) without the sun!


Hi Wedsence

I understand your concern about the turning circle for a wheel chair. The link below shows the turning circle for a wheel chair. 

If you have the plans for the House why not mark out the bathroom on the floor in your garden. It may be that all you need to do is move the fittings around and your problem may be solved. 

Peter

dimensions of people and equipment - turning circle of manual wheelchair user


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

stephanie said:


> Yup! Our architect said the same thing too, and something about having a stair lift if you have more than 5 bedrooms. . .
> 
> Welcome to Portugal!


it is called "lei das acessibilidades" .The legislator idea was that once we get old and limited in movements we can stay home without having to go to a nursery home to have a p...iss. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Wedsence
> 
> I understand your concern about the turning circle for a wheel chair. The link below shows the turning circle for a wheel chair.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can minimise as you say but I was surprised at the reqirement, all part of a long learning curve!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

wedsence said:


> Thanks. I can minimise as you say but I was surprised at the reqirement, all part of a long learning curve!


Minimal bathroom size that aloows for wheelchairs are well described in the regulations: ask your architect


----------



## wedsence (Jan 7, 2009)

paramonte said:


> Minimal bathroom size that aloows for wheelchairs are well described in the regulations: ask your architect


Will do thanks very much.


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

*Decreto-Lei 163/2006*

Yes, in fact the Decreto-Lei 163/2006 (for download in Portuguese see: http://dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2006/08/15200/56705689.pdf) indicates a lot of regulations necessary to prepare any new construction to be used by a person with limited mobility.

The circle in the bathroom with a diameter of 1,50 m is only one of the many regulations. So it must be possible to have the same clear turning circle in front of the main entrance, than in the entrance hall and in the kitchen.

The stairs inside a home have to be 1 m wide. But you do not need to install a lift. It just has to be possible, one day, to install a lift.


----------

